# What was your best present?



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2021)

I’ll start. My daughters are always very generous and buy fabulous presents for me and their dad. Amongst loads of great stuff they bought me a cookery book by a guy I saw on Masterchef recently. He owns The Pie Room and some of his creations are wonderful. But my absolute favourite thing was a traditional pie dish with not ONE but THREE pie funnels. I’ve never had one but always secretly coveted my MiL’s elephant shaped one. I now have a bird, a cat and a rabbit. Looking forward to trying them out.
Edited to say, I think it’s a fox not a cat!


----------



## janw (Dec 26, 2021)

Woo that brought back memories of my nan and her bird for her pies, had forgotten that, but then she passed just before I turned 21. Never had one myself, but appreciate their usefulness.
My son got me some digital scales which will be a great help, my old scales are in 25g increments being old style, I can be more precise when needed now. Plus a handsfree "electric" can opener (battery operated) as my wrists don't always want to work too well.
Daughter got me one of the shopping trolley devices that staff tend to have, in place of coins for most trollies, it is large and easy to grip - just frees the trolley and you take the device back out .


----------



## Robin (Dec 26, 2021)

My best present. Leggings. With decent pockets! (And cotton, not some scratchy synthetic). Rare as hen's teeth!


----------



## Gwynn (Dec 26, 2021)

My best present was my wife being happy all day. She really likes her presents AND she really liked the Christmas meal. For once I hadn't over cooked everything. She was calm and happy and quite switched on all day.

My second best Christmas present was a visit from my daughter, her partner, and their three year old daughter. A lovely visit. Sadly the promised home made lemon cheese cake was not to be as something went wrong. Sigh. Maybe next year as there are only 364 days to go....


----------



## Lucyr (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m still working on building my favourite but it was a Lego bouquet of flowers


----------



## helli (Dec 26, 2021)

My best present was being able to spend the day with family for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## travellor (Dec 26, 2021)

helli said:


> My best present was being able to spend the day with family for the first time in 2 years.


I was going to say being away with my partner when I read the title, but then I saw @eggyg post about the pie funnels


----------



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2021)

Robin said:


> My best present. Leggings. With decent pockets! (And cotton, not some scratchy synthetic). Rare as hen's teeth!


Do you mean walking leggings? I love my walking leggings but I agree they need pockets. I got some Açai ones which have a pocket suitable for a phone or Libre reader, lip balm, spare change. Not much else though as they are skin tight!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> I’m still working on building my favourite but it was a Lego bouquet of flowers


Gosh! You must be very patient.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 26, 2021)

helli said:


> My best present was being able to spend the day with family for the first time in 2 years.



That’s the present I was looking forward to but fate intervened and gave me a most unwanted Christmas present on Christmas Eve…a positive covid PCR result 
Somehow presents from the family are not the same delivered on the doorstep like milk!


----------



## Robin (Dec 26, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Do you mean walking leggings? I love my walking leggings but I agree they need pockets. I got some Açai ones which have a pocket suitable for a phone it Libre reader, lip balm, spare change. Not much else though as they are skin tight!


Yes. I got them from Mountain Warehouse, but they were tucked away in the clearance section, and luckily had my size (clearance usually dont!). These are side pockets. I’d have preferred a mobile phone style pocket on the leg, loads of riding leggings (the comfortable alternative to jodhpurs) have them. Because they fit tightly, the stuff in the pocket is kept snugly against your thigh so it doesn’t move around. The only disadvantage is that my car keys have a tag with pointy bits on. I always worry that if I fell off and landed on that side, I’d have interestingly shaped bruises.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 26, 2021)

I rember getting a toy robot that would probably be worth a huge amount of money by now if I had looked after it. I remember a set of metal puzzles that were really cool. The best ever was a wedding anniversary present. It was a bottle of whisky from the year that we were married. 1994 if you need to know.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 26, 2021)

Our best present was twins, who aren't scheduled to make an appearance until mid June.  Much excitement!

That'll increase the feeding of the 5000 to 5002, but who cares!??!


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 26, 2021)

Amigo said:


> That’s the present I was looking forward to but fate intervened and gave me a most unwanted Christmas present on Christmas Eve…a positive covid PCR result
> Somehow presents from the family are not the same delivered on the doorstep like milk!


Oh Goodness! I am so sorry! Hope you have a very mild version and are clear of it quickly.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2021)

Amigo said:


> That’s the present I was looking forward to but fate intervened and gave me a most unwanted Christmas present on Christmas Eve…a positive covid PCR result
> Somehow presents from the family are not the same delivered on the doorstep like milk!


Oh no! What a bummer! I had a near miss, was convinced I had it, but thankfully had a negative PCR on Thursday. “Just” had a very bad cold. Hope you’re feeling ok. Big hugs.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 26, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> Our best present was twins, who aren't scheduled to make an appearance until mid June.  Much excitement!
> 
> That'll increase the feeding of the 5000 to 5002, but who cares!??!


Best present ever I would say. Think you’ve won!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 26, 2021)

New boots and a waterproof rucksack - I’m a lucky lucky girl.

Love yours @Lucyr - wow!

Hope you get better ASAP @Amigo.


----------



## eggyg (Dec 27, 2021)

Bloden said:


> New boots and a waterproof rucksack - I’m a lucky lucky girl.
> 
> Love yours @Lucyr - wow!
> 
> Hope you get better ASAP @Amigo.


Ooh nice.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 27, 2021)

Hearing aids curtesy of the NHS  After yet another autoimmune attack my world fell silent so having hearing again is def top of the list.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Dec 27, 2021)

Amigo said:


> That’s the present I was looking forward to but fate intervened and gave me a most unwanted Christmas present on Christmas Eve…a positive covid PCR result
> Somehow presents from the family are not the same delivered on the doorstep like milk!


Your not alone… I also got covid for Christmas. How are you feeling ?


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 27, 2021)

Best ever was bike around 5 years old, father found it somewhere & spent time doing it up with new brakes & respray, it looked like brand new so knew no different. Means even more now as parents didn't have much money at time & had 4 kids to buy for.

This last week had stinker of cold, did 3 flow tests all negative, starting to shift now but did worry bit about being covid, suppose time of year & all that.


----------



## gll (Dec 27, 2021)

I got a voucher for a back shoulder and neck massage....can't wait to use that
Also got minecraft coasters for my desk that satisfy my inner nerd


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 27, 2021)

My daughter got me a lovely warm beanie hat and matching scarf to keep me warm at the football. So now, along with the thermal long johns and flask of Bovril in the back of the wheelchair, I can enjoy the footy in warmth and comfort. 

Unless it’s raining…


----------



## Bloden (Dec 27, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hearing aids curtesy of the NHS  After yet another autoimmune attack my world fell silent so having hearing again is def top of the list.


Good grief @Pumper_Sue! Good to know you’re able to hear again.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> Your not alone… I also got covid for Christmas. How are you feeling ?



Sorry to hear you got it too Emma. Terrible timing!  I‘m getting there slowly thanks. Hope you are too.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 27, 2021)

eggyg said:


> Best present ever I would say. Think you’ve won!



Yes, very exciting.

Everyone is still in a bit of shock, although there are twins in both family lines, it shouldn't be.  Daddy is a twin, so has an idea what's in store.  The twins are more distant on Mummy's side.

They'll be fine.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 27, 2021)

It's an odd thing .... husband's mother was a twin.  Her twin sister married a twin.  You'd think at least one of their kids might have had twins especially husband's female cousin, but she had two sons, whereas husband had two daughters - and husband's younger bro had one daughter.  Each of those children had children - most of whose children now also have had children, and never a hint of a multiple birth since.

We are and always have been, more than happy to welcome whatever baby/ies 'they' produce !


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 28, 2021)

Customised magpie T-shirt from my niece! Very sharp.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Dec 28, 2021)

A Betty Boop table lamp, I already have a floor standing one.


----------



## EmmaL76 (Dec 28, 2021)

Amigo said:


> Sorry to hear you got it too Emma. Terrible timing!  I‘m getting there slowly thanks. Hope you are too.


I’m still a bit rough and still testing positive which means I couldn’t go on my holiday today as planned. My parents have taken my son with them and the rest of my extended family have gone also, so I will spend today mostly crying and drinking wine.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 28, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> I’m still a bit rough and still testing positive which means I couldn’t go on my holiday today as planned. My parents have taken my son with them and the rest of my extended family have gone also, so I will spend today mostly crying and drinking wine.


Oh Emma! I am so sorry! You really have had a rubbish year! Surely 2022 has to be a better one for you!
How are your BG levels holding up (or preferably down) to having Covid? Are you using your insulin to help?


----------



## EmmaL76 (Dec 28, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Oh Emma! I am so sorry! You really have had a rubbish year! Surely 2022 has to be a better one for you!
> How are your BG levels holding up (or preferably down) to having Covid? Are you using your insulin to help?


Hi there Barbara. Yep I certainly won’t be sorry to see the back of 2021!! My levels have been a little higher at certain times but on the whole not too bad. I’m still low carb only right now. I’ve been checking in most days but haven’t felt like posting much. Last few weeks have been a bit rough. I will keep trying to get to my happy place. Hope you are having a lovely time this Christmas… you deserve it xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2022)

I love the cook book my neighbours got me.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 4, 2022)

@Stitch147 Can you elaborate on what some of the recipes are for. Just curious to know the sort of dishes it covers... ie some of the really oddball ones??


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> @Stitch147 Can you elaborate on what some of the recipes are for. Just curious to know the sort of dishes it covers... ie some of the really oddball ones??


Butter beer from Harry Potter,  Romulan Ale from Star Trek, Moloko Plus from A Clockwork Orange, Figgins from Discworld, Fish Fingers and Custard from Dr Who, Dragonbreath Chili from World of Warcraft


----------



## Martin62 (Jan 5, 2022)

Stitch147 said:


> Butter beer from Harry Potter,  Romulan Ale from Star Trek, Moloko Plus from A Clockwork Orange, Figgins from Discworld, Fish Fingers and Custard from Dr Who, Dragonbreath Chili from World of Warcraft


Have they got the carb content for each one ? L.o.L


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 5, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Have they got the carb content for each one ? L.o.L


Sounds in the same vein as Nanny Ogg's Cookbook or 101 things to do with a Yorkshire Pudding (bought for 10p in a charity shop in Shap, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Sounds in the same vein as Nanny Ogg's Cookbook or 101 things to do with a Yorkshire Pudding (bought for 10p in a charity shop in Shap, I couldn't resist)


You can do 101 things with a Yorkshire pudding? I thought it was just the classic Yorkshire pudding on a roast dinner


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 5, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> You can do 101 things with a Yorkshire pudding? I thought it was just the classic Yorkshire pudding on a roast dinner


They a rather humorous cartoons of alternative uses for a Yorkshire pud.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> You can do 101 things with a Yorkshire pudding? I thought it was just the classic Yorkshire pudding on a roast dinner


Traditional Yorkshire Puddings are eaten separately before a roast with gravy.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> They a rather humorous cartoons of alternative uses for a Yorkshire pud.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Traditional Yorkshire Puddings are eaten separately before a roast with gravy.


Oh, I never knew that I always thought the traditional Yorkshire Pudding was on the same plate as the roast dinner


----------



## Robin (Jan 5, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Traditional Yorkshire Puddings are eaten separately before a roast with gravy.





Lily123 said:


> Oh, I never knew that I always thought the traditional Yorkshire Pudding was on the same plate as the roast dinner


My father was a Yorkshireman. We always had the Yorkshire pudding with gravy on its own before we had the rest of the meal. My mother made one big round one, and cut it into slices, like a pizza.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Robin said:


> My father was a Yorkshireman. We always had the Yorkshire pudding with gravy on its own before we had the rest of the meal.


I had no idea of this! I always thought Yorkshire puddings were on the same plate as the roast dinner! Shows what I know!


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 5, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> I had no idea of this! I always thought Yorkshire puddings were on the same plate as the roast dinner! Shows what I know!


It was a way of filling people up before they had the meat which was generally expensive and had to be spun out between a large family if indeed they could afford meat.
People forget that chicken which is an everyday meat now was one of the more expensive meats that were reserved for special occasions but beef was probably the cheapest meat, 
Do a Google search for history of the Yorkshire pudding, you could write a whole history essay on the subject.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 5, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> It was a way of filling people up before they had the meat which was generally expensive and had to be spun out between a large family if indeed they could afford meat.
> People forget that chicken which is an everyday meat now was one of the more expensive meats that were reserved for special occasions but beef was probably the cheapest meat,
> Do a Google search for history of the Yorkshire pudding, you could write a whole history essay on the subject.


The history of the Yorkshire pudding does sound interesting


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2022)

... and Nanny Ogg was one of the three witches invented by Terry Pratchett, who amongst others inhabited the Discworld. (Granny (Esme) Weatherwax, Magrat Garlick & Nanny Ogg)

(wonder how her Jason's doing, these days?)


----------

